# 
Czy ktoś z was używał do uszczelniania szamba materiałów firmy HYDROSTOP? Jak to działa? A może czymś innym uszczelić? Tylko czym sama już nie wiem. Szambo jest z kręgów na gliniastym terenie i ciągle jest w nim woda. Pomimo wypompowania po trochu jej przybywa  :sad:  . Na moim terenie nikt nie robi takich uszczelnień, a wręcz odwrotnie ale ja muszę to zrobić bo inaczej będę wywozić wodę a nie nieczystości. Pomóżcie!

----------


## deha

Witam
Ja mam studnię z kręgów betonowych (do drenażu ) i miałem problem podobny jak twój. Uszczelniłem w następujący sposób : odkopałem wokoło i zalałem kręgi betonem z dodatkiem uszczelniacza dodatkową warstwą 20cm. jest to szczelne  już 5 lat.

----------

Czy nikt więcej nie uszczelniał z was szamba ? Nie za bardzo mogę je uszczelnić od zewnątrz bo jest już zakopane. Pozostaje kwestia uszczelnienia od wewnątrz.Pomocy, wymyślcie coś proszę bo już nie mam siły   :cry:

----------


## Manio

> Czy nikt więcej nie uszczelniał z was szamba ? Nie za bardzo mogę je uszczelnić od zewnątrz bo jest już zakopane. Pozostaje kwestia uszczelnienia od wewnątrz.Pomocy, wymyślcie coś proszę bo już nie mam siły


* ja uszczelniałem tzw. szkłem wodnym tzn. zaprawa murarska z dodatkiem szkłem wodnym! i tynkowanie fug i wylanie dna to co zrobiłem, ale 100% skuteczności mi sie nieudało uzyskać!   niestety musze jesze poprawki zrobić gdyz jak wybrałem szambo okazało sie że w paru miejscach woda znalazła sobie ujście i leci mi do szamba   
A tak naprawdę szlak mnie trafia, bo sąsiad który zajmuje się kopaniem studni stwierdził że w tym miejscu to mogłem studnie sobie zrobić a nie szambo. woda ciśnie jak z kranu!  
ach szkoda gadać mam nadzieje że Ci sie uda! *

----------


## jareko

> Czy ktoś z was używał do ....


Musze cie zmartwic  :sad:  Z tego co wiem to pozostaje ci tylko odkopac kregi - tak jak tutaj juz ktos doradzil - i niestety od sttrony parcia wodu zabezpieczyc szambo. Charakter "cieczy" jest taki iz zezre wszystkie srodki jakie znam. Mozna by zaeksperymentowac z takim rozwiazaniem - ale 100% gwarancji nie daje
- osuszyc kregi - czyli caly czas naplywajaca wode wypompowywac
- zagruntowac sciany od wewnatrz gruntem pod posadzki zywiczne
- wypacykowac zywica do posadzek cale wnetrze
Na 99% jestem pewny ze taka powloka nie przepusci ci wody do srodka jak i wytrzyma chemmicznie to co z g.... sie dzieje
ale pozostaje klopot z dnem - ono caly czas wilgotne bedzie i nie wiem czy na takie wilgotne podloze zywice zastosowac mozna
Musialabys poszperac i zapytac sie w firmie takie posadzki robiacej

----------

Jareko: gdzie można kupić tą żywicę do posadzek. Możesz mi sprawdzić czy może być ona używana na wilgotne podłoże- dno jest cały czas wilgotne. Mam zamiar najpierw spróbować z preparatami hydrostop, jak to nie wyjdzie to pozostanie żywica lub odkopanie. Ratunku!  :Evil:

----------


## Majka

Agunia, szkoda kasy na półśrodki. Nic z tego nie będzie. Jeżeli masz wysoko poziom wod gruntowych, to nawet po zaizolowaniu szamba z zewnąrz, dostanie sie woda dołem. Tak to juz jest.  :sad:  Jedyna metoda odkopac całe, całe razem z dnem zaizolowac od zewnątrz. A najlepiej rozglądnąć sie po okolicy i kupić metalową szczelną beczkę.
A do "szamba" z kręgow odprowadzac deszczówke i miec wodę do podlewania ogrodu.

----------


## jareko

Skad jestes Aguniu? Bo jesli z wawy to dzis tamtedy przejezdzac bede - a jesli nie to poszukaj w necie firm posadzki takie wykonujacych i zadzwon

----------


## Pyza

Odkopuję wątek.

Używam szamba już drugi rok i po każdej zimie się rozszczelnia. Szambo nie jest z kręgów tylko całe betonowe. Uszczelnić więc trzeba przykrywę i wyłazy ("kominy" z kręgów i na tym przykrywy). Jak to zrobić? W zeszłym roku poprawiali, a w tym znowu cieknie  :Evil:  . Jak to zrobić raz a porządnie??

----------


## Pyza

> Witam
> Ja mam studnię z kręgów betonowych (do drenażu ) i miałem problem podobny jak twój. Uszczelniłem w następujący sposób : odkopałem wokoło i zalałem kręgi betonem z dodatkiem *uszczelniacza* dodatkową warstwą 20cm. jest to szczelne  już 5 lat.


Co to za uszczelniacz?

----------


## bobo30

Chciałam zadać to samo pytanie.  :big grin:  
Ja ma inny problem, robię szambo na działce z niskim poziomem wód, nie chcę aby mi się szambo rozsączało na działkę. Jak je uszczelnić?
Będzie lane w grunt, najpierw ścianki, potem wybranie piachu ze środka, następnie dno i potem górna płyta. Na co zwrócić uwagę przy wykonywaniu go?

----------

poradzcie mi co zrobic jezeli kupuje nowe betonowe szambo w Radomiu, jak je zaizolowac czy bedzie sie do niego dostawała woda?? moze jakas folia gruba od dołu i do okoła??

----------


## deha

> Napisał deha
> 
> Witam
> Ja mam studnię z kręgów betonowych (do drenażu ) i miałem problem podobny jak twój. Uszczelniłem w następujący sposób : odkopałem wokoło i zalałem kręgi betonem z dodatkiem *uszczelniacza* dodatkową warstwą 20cm. jest to szczelne  już 5 lat.
> 
> 
> Co to za uszczelniacz?


Witam
Nazwy uszczelniacza nie pamiętam. Sprzedają to napewno w firmie Deitermann oraz w sklepach z chemią budowlaną.

----------


## aga.sz

Mielismy podobny problem i musze cie zmartwić , ale niestety skonczyło sie na tym,że sprzedaliśmy kręgi betonowe, a kupiliśmy metalowa beczkę. Od 4 lat mamy spokój.

----------


## nitubaga

... odgrzebuję wątek  :smile: 


mam szambo betonowe, pięknie zakopane i wyłożone kostką (bo jest ono w podjeździe). Wiosną się okazało, że wywiozłam 10m3 wody opadowo-gruntowej, bo sanitariaty jeszcze nie były podłączone.... 


pytanie brzmi - jak je uszczelnic, bo poziom wód wysoki do tego glina.... która nie przepuszcza wody opadowej na działkę tylko zbiera mi się w szambie  :sad: 

uszczelnic od środka? wydzierać i uszczelniac od zewnątrz? jak? czym? doradźcie  :smile:

----------


## nitubaga

.... aaa dodam, że poszukuję dobrej ekipy, która by mi to zrobiła  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

> ... odgrzebuję wątek


Wątki o szambie się odkopuje..!!!  :Wink2:  




> pytanie brzmi - jak je uszczelnic, bo poziom wód wysoki do tego glina.... która nie przepuszcza wody opadowej na działkę tylko zbiera mi się w szambie 
> 
> uszczelnic od środka? wydzierać i uszczelniac od zewnątrz? jak? czym? doradźcie


hmmm....
Czy gotowa na nowe doświadczenie w Twoim życiu???  :Lol:  

1. wypompować wodę.
2. szambo nie było szambem więc o oile jesteś pewna że nie było tam procesów gnilnych to bez obaw mozna wejśc do środka. Na wszeli wypadek można wrzucić na godzinę przed wąż od odkurzacza do środka coby powietrze się wymieniło.
3. zobaczyć *skąd* cieknie.

I dopiero pytać co dalej  :Wink2:  

Bez takiej wiedzy  nie można rzetelnie doradzić czy wystarczy trochę żywicy epoksydowej do obklejenia rury/kominka czy też trzeba odkopać zbiornik i oblecieć łączenie płyty grubą folią.

----------


## Gelus

Witam...

...tu taki równoległy wątek:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/nieszczel...we,t154917.htm

jest tam trochę w ww temacie,
Pozwodzenia w zalepianiu po fahofcach....

----------


## nitubaga

bardzo dziękuję  :smile: 

chyba musze poczekac na pogodę i znów ywpompowac szambo  :Roll:  wtedy może jakoś zobacze w czym rzecz  :smile:

----------


## zbigmor

> bardzo dziękuję 
> 
> chyba musze poczekac na pogodę i znów ywpompowac szambo  wtedy może jakoś zobacze w czym rzecz


Co by nie było w środku to napierająca woda od zewnątrz wpływa do środka. Jeśli jest to tylko okresowe i np. latem nie napływa to jest szansa na jakieś półśrodki, które mogą okazać się zadowalająco skuteczne. Jeśli jednak dopływa pprzez cały czas to z 2 powodów będzie trudno temu zaradzić. Po pierwsze mało środków usczelni mokry przeciek, po drugie parcie wody będzie powodować odspajanie się połączenia. Pocieszające jest to, że może się okazać, że przeciek po zalaniu szamba będzie miał większe parcie od wewnątrz i przestanie naciekać.

----------


## nitubaga

no to jestem z powrotem....

byłam, szambo otworzyłam... i aparata nie wzięłam  :Mad: 


ALeeee.... juz wiem na pewno, że przecieka przez komin  :Mad:  jest on tam zaciapany czymś szarym (zaprawa???, klej??? nie wiem) ale jest to mokre i gołym okiem widać sączące się zacieki .... 

... czyli co czeka mnie zdzieranie kostki ? 




już się ciesze wrrr  :Mad: 





> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> bardzo dziękuję 
> 
> chyba musze poczekac na pogodę i znów ywpompowac szambo  wtedy może jakoś zobacze w czym rzecz 
> 
> 
> Co by nie było w środku to napierająca woda od zewnątrz wpływa do środka. Jeśli jest to tylko okresowe i np. latem nie napływa to jest szansa na jakieś półśrodki, które mogą okazać się zadowalająco skuteczne. Jeśli jednak dopływa pprzez cały czas to z 2 powodów będzie trudno temu zaradzić. Po pierwsze mało środków usczelni mokry przeciek, po drugie parcie wody będzie powodować odspajanie się połączenia. *Pocieszające jest to, że może się okazać, że przeciek po zalaniu szamba będzie miał większe parcie od wewnątrz i przestanie naciekać.*





no ale jak już będzie zalane i to parcie na moment ustapi - to i tak będe zmuszona je zaraz wypróżnić - i znów bawimy się od początku, tak?

----------


## zbigmor

> no to jestem z powrotem....
> 
> byłam, szambo otworzyłam... i aparata nie wzięłam 
> 
> 
> ALeeee.... juz wiem na pewno, że przecieka przez komin  jest on tam zaciapany czymś szarym (zaprawa???, klej??? nie wiem) ale jest to mokre i gołym okiem widać sączące się zacieki .... 
> 
> ... czyli co czeka mnie zdzieranie kostki ? 
> 
> ...



Zależy jak wysoko ten przeciek. Jeśli na górze to i owszem, ale wtedy łatwo odkopać i uszczelnić z zewnątrz.
Przez jaki komin Ci przecieka?

----------


## nitubaga

yyyyy no komin szamba  :smile: 





zacieki są na głębokości jakies 40-50 cm patrząc z góry przez dekiel... między kominkiem tudzież kominem  :smile:  a tą płytą wierzchią szamba


kurde szkoda że nie zabrałam aparatu  :Mad:

----------


## zbigmor

> yyyyy no komin szamba 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zacieki są na głębokości jakies 40-50 cm patrząc z góry przez dekiel... między kominkiem tudzież kominem  a tą płytą wierzchią szamba
> 
> 
> kurde szkoda że nie zabrałam aparatu



No to chyba sprawa prosta. Odkryć wlot kominka i uszczelnić połączenie od zewnątrz. Swoją drogą to jak on jest głęboko, że woda tam dociera w niepokojących ilościach?

----------


## Lasek

Ty chyba masz szambo z Radomia, ja z nich zrezygnowałem, gdzies czytałem na forum, że uszczelniają u klienta pianką. Inny przypadek to osadzając do dołu szambo z Radomia sie rozsypalo na części.

----------


## nitubaga

> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> yyyyy no komin szamba 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zacieki są na głębokości jakies 40-50 cm patrząc z góry przez dekiel... między kominkiem tudzież kominem  a tą płytą wierzchią szamba
> ...



hm.... ono jest jakies 50 cm pod ziemią...

tyle, że ja mam straszną glinę na całej działce... moje mundre developery zasypali szambo piachem pomieszanym z ziemią, kamieniami.... więc woda nie mogąc wsiąkać w działke (bo glina) spływa tam...bo luźniej i jak szambo nieszczelne to mam to co mam ...  :Mad:

----------


## nitubaga

> Ty chyba masz szambo z Radomia, ja z nich zrezygnowałem, gdzies czytałem na forum, że uszczelniają u klienta pianką. Inny przypadek to osadzając do dołu szambo z Radomia sie rozsypalo na części.




ale ja to szambo z Radomia już miałam ... i mi je już raz całe wymieniali  :Mad: 

proszę jakie piękne pęknięte szambo upyziane glina  :Mad: 



a to jest to nowe, co to teraz przecieka  :Mad: 



hmmm do tej chwili nie zwróciłam na to uwagi... ale dlaczego ono jest tak dziwnie obsypane własnie w miejscu gdzie przecieka....  :ohmy:   :Mad:  czyli podstawa komina  :Mad:

----------


## zbigmor

hm.... ono jest jakies 50 cm pod ziemią...

tyle, że ja mam straszną glinę na całej działce... moje mundre developery zasypali szambo piachem pomieszanym z ziemią, kamieniami.... więc woda nie mogąc wsiąkać w działke (bo glina) spływa tam...bo luźniej i jak szambo nieszczelne to mam to co mam ...  :Mad: [/quote]


*To i tak możesz mówić o szczęściu bo wystarczy tylko odkopać te pół metra wgłąb i można to uszczelnić*.

----------


## marbuz

MAm taki pomysł i chciałbym zapytać czy to warte zachodu. Też mam szambo z kręgów, przeciękające!! Zacząłem uszczelniać CX-5 i trochę sie udało ale ciągle cieknie na złączach  ::-(:  . 
Co myślicie aby od środka wziąc bitumem i przykelić na tych złaczach papę? 
CZy to ma sens. CZy jej nie rozpuści.

Spędziłem juz na tym szambie z 50 godzin uszczelniajac i ciagle cieknie, wiec juz chwytam sie wszystkiego!

----------


## aawol

jeśli czyste ściany pokryjesz czymś na kształt dysperbitu, zrobisz dobrą powłokę to nie potrzebujesz papy. beton jeśli jest czysty możesz zagruntować (też smołopodobny) i nanieść środek bitumiczny taki jak na izolację fundamentów  powinno pomóc jeśli łączenia kręgów są stabilne

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Dla tych, co mają :
- szambo betonowe (skrzynia) n.p. z Radomia
- glinę i wysoki poziom wody gruntowej
- okresowo ta woda dostaje się (przez nieszczelności pokrywy i kominka) do szamba i muszą ją wywozić jako nieczystości
- próby uszczelnienia nie dały rezultatu

Obok szamba wkopać studzienkę, o głębokości około 100cm, średnicy co najmniej 30cm (można zastosować rurę karbowaną kanalizacyjną).
Wokół szamba (lub tylko n.p. z 2 boków) wykonać drenaż z rury plastikowej drenerskiej, na głębokości poniżej pokrywy szamba. Rurę wprowadzić do studzienki.
W okresie dużych opadów w studzience ulokować elektryczną pompę pływakową do wody czystej lub brudnej.
Wężem od pompy  odprowadzać wodę na co najmniej 25m.

Aby działało długo i sprawnie :
- rurę drenerską owinąć geowłókniną i zasypać piachem
- w studzience można też wykonać otwory (3-5mm) i owinąć geowłókniną
- studzienka powinna być głębsza o 30-40 cm od poziomu drenu, aby zmieściła się tam pompa
- kupując pompę i studzienkę sprawdzić czy średnica studzienki jest wystarczająca dla pompy (dużo miejsca może zabrać pływak)

----------


## marbuz

Dzięki.
A jakiego typu dysperbitu czy czegoś podoebnego najlepiej tu użyć???
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aawol

ja betony izolowałem środkiem który nazywa dię dysperbit  takie żółte wiadra z czarnym nadrukiem i pokrywką. 
Wchodzi tego na metr jakieś 2 kg ( daj dwie warstwy po ok. 1kg/na m2) warstwę drugą po wyschnięciu pierwszej a na początek pomaluj wszystko dysperbitem rozcieńczonym z wodą - takie gruntowanie.
Producent to  www.izolbet.pl  izolacje na bazie wody.
Ja malowałem tym bo zostało z fundamentów

----------


## netbet

podbijam temat

jak uszczelnić szambo zimą?

leje mi się przez kominek pomiędzy drenami? szamb osiadło w stosunku do przymarzniętego ostatniego kręgu kominka....

----------


## hydroosss

*Witam z chcecia podziele sie moim dos2wiadczeniami uszczelniania szamba uzytkowego od srodka co dalo 100%rezultat i niepolecam nikomu wymieniac na nowe bo bedzie ten sam problem. pozdrawiam *

----------


## Daderma

Mam szambo z kręgów betonowych do którego jest wnoszony piach z zewnątrz.Kostka mi się zapada, a szambo wypłyca.
Co z tym zrobić? Szamba są głębokie, piach wpływa na jakiś trzech metrach.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Łukasz_is

Witam

Proszę o poradę, mam problem ze szczelnością szamba 
(szambo  z firmy http://www.szambo.go3.pl/ betonowe 2 komorowe 12m) 
po zimie kominy podniosły się do góry i między płytą więrzchnią a dolną krawędzią kominów do szamba przecieka woda gruntowa
mam na działce wysoki pozmiom wód gruntowych ale od początku zwracałem na to uwagę firma zapewniała, że napewno będzie szczelne 
cyt"montujemy nawet w stawach"
kominy są z rury PCV połączone z płytą przykrywającą szambo klejem do płytek  - wszystko wykonane przez firmę EKO-TRANS a po montażu postępowałem zgodnie z instrukcją

Po montażu wystąpił pierwszy problem mikro pęknięcia przy kominach, firma Eko-trans umyła ręce cyt "czy nie macie w rodzinie złotej rączki". 
wykonałem dodatkową izolację we własnym zakresie
Po zimie wystąpiła nieszczelność kominów z płytą. kontakt z firmą Eko-trans  to stracony czas, wysyłane zdjęcia, rozmowy telefoniczne, maile bez odpowiedzi, brak odzewu.

Czy połączenie rury pcv-komina z betonową płytą klejem do płytek to profesjonalny pomysł, czy takie rozwiązanie może spełnić swoją funkcję
Zalaży mi na szczelnym szambie proszę o poradę jak uszczelnić szambo a najlepiej poproszę namiar na firmę, która zrobi to profesjonalnie
boję się kolejnych eksperymentów szkoda na nie $$$

Zainteresowanym chętnie prześlę dokumentację zdjęciową szamba wykonanego przez firmę Eko-trans. 
Jedynym stanowiskiem firmy w tej sprawie była sugestia, abym we własnym zakresie wszedł do szamba i uszczelnił ale takie rozwiązanie tez mnie nie przekonuje

----------


## DanielN

Na pozór wydaje się, że skuteczne uszczelnienie jest niemożliwe skoro nawet fachowcy są bezradni. Teraz, to już tylko cud może rozwiązać problem, a nad nim trzeba trochę popracować. Dlatego też potrzebuję plik papierów:
- dokumentację techniczną szamba
- aprobatę techniczną
- deklarację zgodności
- protokół montażu
- instrukcja postępowania po montażu (instrukcja rozruchu)

Ponad to przydatna będzie garść informacji:
- czy połączenie płyty wierzchniej ze zbiornikiem jest szczelne
- czy połączenie włazu z kominem jest szczelne
- rodzaj gruntu
- jaka jest głębokość posadowienia dna szamba w gruncie
- jaki jest poziom wody gruntowej
- czy woda gruntowa jest agresywna - jakie jest pH

Ważne też będą wszelkie informacje na temat zastosowanych materiałów reperacyjnych i miejsc ich aplikacji. Dotyczy to w szczególności wszelkich ewentualnych gruntów, mas bitumicznych lub epoksydów. Informacje są niezbędne do ustalenia sposobu i koniecznego zakresu prac związanych ich usunięciem.
Oczywiście, wszelka dokumentacja wizualna jest mile widziana.

----------


## lulu123

Bez informacji o konkretach nie za bardzo chce mi się wierzyć w skuteczność uszczelniania szamba od środka. W związku z tym bardzo proszę o przesłanie  szerszej info na ten temat. U mnie poziom wód gruntowych bardzo się przez ostatnie 2 lata podniósł i najczęściej jest 0,5 m pod powierzchnią gruntu. Mam wrażenie , że przez to muszę opróżniać sambo 2x częściej niż wcześniej, a i szambiarze mówią, że w szambie jest większość wody z przecieków.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lulu123

> *Witam z chcecia podziele sie moim dos2wiadczeniami uszczelniania szamba uzytkowego od srodka co dalo 100%rezultat i niepolecam nikomu wymieniac na nowe bo bedzie ten sam problem. pozdrawiam *


Bardzoprosze Hydrossssoinfo.

----------


## hydroosss

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  ttttt


> MAm taki pomysł i chciałbym zapytać czy to warte zachodu. Też mam szambo z kręgów, przeciękające!! Zacząłem uszczelniać CX-5 i trochę sie udało ale ciągle cieknie na złączach  . 
> Co myślicie aby od środka wziąc bitumem i przykelić na tych złaczach papę? 
> CZy to ma sens. CZy jej nie rozpuści.
> 
> Spędziłem juz na tym szambie z 50 godzin uszczelniajac i ciagle cieknie, wiec juz chwytam sie wszystkiego!

----------


## Adrian1224

Jak przecieka to nie ma się co martwić-rzadziej trzeba wybierać :big grin: 
Zwłaszcza jak obok rosną wierzby.

----------

